# Alex S500 rim weight vs Neuvation M28X aero's



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 2010 Specialized Allez that came with Alex S500 rims. I replaced the stock rims with Neuvation rims, and weighed them both on my bathroom scale.

The stock rims w/skewers weighed 4.4lbs.

The Neuvation rims w/skewers weighed 3.8lbs. 

Just incase anybody was wondering...


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

And those are the heavier Neuvation rims. The R series is lighter.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

nightfend said:


> And those are the heavier Neuvation rims. The R series is lighter.


Yep - I wanted the heavier/stronger rims. They seem pretty nice for the low price!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Yah and don't forget, Alex wheels suck.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> Yah and don't forget, Alex wheels suck.


The stock wheels (from Alex) actually seemed fine. I only upgraded because I wanted to try something new. I did notice that my coasting speed while going downhill seems slightly higher with the new rims, but nothing radical...


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You replaced the rims? Why bother when Nuevation wheels cost $250 a set? You'd probably get a better/lighter set of hubs with them as well.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

letitsnow said:


> The stock wheels (from Alex) actually seemed fine. I only upgraded because I wanted to try something new. I did notice that my coasting speed while going downhill seems slightly higher with the new rims, but nothing radical...


Any change in feel while climbing with the lighter rims?

I have Alex 500 rims on my Felt as well... I've been too cheap to bother to upgrade them.  So far I have almost 3,000 miles on them, and I have to say they've held up really well for being ultra-budget and crappy wheels by most accounts.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

tihsepa said:


> Yah and don't forget, Alex wheels suck.


+1. Alex wheels are good until you start wanting more out of your wheels. There's a reason you don't find them on higher end bikes and they do make higher end wheels.


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

pmf said:


> You replaced the rims? Why bother when Nuevation wheels cost $250 a set? You'd probably get a better/lighter set of hubs with them as well.


I meant "wheels".


----------



## letitsnow (Jul 9, 2011)

mcsqueak said:


> Any change in feel while climbing with the lighter rims?
> 
> I have Alex 500 rims on my Felt as well... I've been too cheap to bother to upgrade them.  So far I have almost 3,000 miles on them, and I have to say they've held up really well for being ultra-budget and crappy wheels by most accounts.


I haven't noticed any major changes in climbing, but have seen higher speeds while descending.


----------

